# Stihl 026 Fuel Leak problem



## Woodturner2 (May 30, 2006)

I am new to this Forum, but I like what I see. A great information source with many informed and knowledgeable folks. It is a pleasure to join ya!

I have a Stihl 026 Pro I purchased from my local Stihl dealer, new, in '01. The saw has seen some use, but nothing like I put my other Stihl saws thru when I was in the Landscape Contracting/Tree Service biz years back. After about 1 1/2 years of light to moderate service, the saw will leak any remaining fuel in the tank after I cased and stored it. It didn't matter if the saw was sitting upright, or on the side case......it leaked ALL the remaining fuel. After jacking around with the dealer on this issue for quite a while (who I have purchased from for years) I decided to just dump the remaining fuel after use and fill it the next time I cut. The saw is always transported cased, and has never been dropped or abused. (I have an 028 Wood Boss that is at least 20 years old, and is still kickin', and I pride myself in caring for my saws very well.) In short, is this a problem with this model saw? My dealer has really peeved me, as they have been no help at all, after my years of dealing with them, and spending serious green. All they said was it was most likely the tank, and the repair would be nearly $300 or so?. I finally have had it with the problem, and emailed Stihl this morning. I haven't had to contact Stihl until now, as my experience with their power equipment has mostly been very positive. I know there are many, many years of experience here at the forum, and am interested to see some comments or advice. Thanks in advance for any and all help/advice/solutions!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 30, 2006)

No, it's not a problem with this model or other models that use a similar tank. I've seen a couple leak from seams, and a LOT leak from where a chain throw has punched a hole!

Have you pressurized the tank and looked for where it leaks with soapy water? if it leaks all the gas out then it's most likely the seam at the bottom. You can repair this without to much problem with either plastic welding, or JB weld epoxy. It's important to degrease the tank thoroughly, groove out the old plastic in the seam first then back fill. You dealer probably won't repair the old tank - liability...

If the tank really needs replacing, it's about a 30-45 minute job to swap one out at MOST, maybe an hour you haven't done it before. They are available used for about $60, or less. It's not difficult to do yourself. $300 is way over the top, even with a new tank (list price of $126).


----------



## Woodturner2 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I haven't looked into the problem much, but I plan to tomorrow. I emailed Stihl customer service, and received a reply this afternoon. They have forwarded my message to the distributor that supplies the vendors in my area, including the one I purchased the saw from. Before I tear it down to repair it, I want to see what they have to say. I have a very good friend in the Auto Body Repair business that has a plastic welder, so if it is indeed a seam leak, which I suspect you are right, a fix should be fairly straightforward. I appreciate the response and suggestions.........I will let you know how things turn out with the distributor. Thanks again for taking the time to help!


----------



## Woodturner2 (May 31, 2006)

I thought I would update where I am currently on the fuel leakage issue with my 026 Stihl. I pulled the tank today, and cleaned it up good, pressurized the tank with soapy water and could detect no leaks. Currently, it is full of fuel and I will let it sit overnight to see if there is a leak. It has been sitting, full of fuel for a couple of hours now, and I see no leakage. The fuel must be getting out of the tank somehow, because it sure leaks the tank bone dry when it sits overnight, no matter what the fuel level is. Kinda has me baffled at the moment, but maybe, just maybe, the tank will leak overnight, but so far, it is holding fuel just fine. Sure is strange, at least to me!


----------



## paulpa (Jun 1, 2006)

*stihl bad*

went out and bought my first stihl yesterday and cut one tree before it would not start again no spark,called custemer service told them if they wated me to own a stihl i would need some kind of rebate,they told me i couldn't return the saw any way so your stuck with it drop it off at the shop and we'll see whats wrong,i bought this saw to cut wood not sit in the shop,called my credit card company and they said no problem payment will be stopped.my question is why would anyone buy this brand?OTHER THAN THE NAME,,,


----------



## Woodturner2 (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, things happen to them all sometimes. I wouldn't judge Stihl a bad saw because a component failed. At least your saw is under warranty and should be repaired at no cost. I know how frustrating it can be though, I feel your pain! 

I found the problem with my saw this morning. My 026 has a Walbro WT 493 carburetor, and the plastic barbed fitting that the fuel line connects to is cracked. As soon as I put the saw back together and fueled it up, I saw the leak at the fitting. Of course, the fitting is not sold seperately, as it is part of the Carb. body. So, it is either try to JB Weld it up and hope it holds, or order a new carburetor. I decided to do both. I have to cut for a couple of hours this weekend, so I cleaned up the area around the fitting and carb. body, and JB'd 'er good. I also ordered a new Carburetor that will be here next Tuesday, at about $67.00. At least I found the problem and can have it fixed like new in short order, without taking it to the dealer. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## paulpa (Jun 1, 2006)

the custumer service was the part that really tee'd me off,gonna buy an echo after i return the stihl,really don't have the time to deal with a broken saw right now,thats why i bought a new one,,,,,,,,just want to sever all ties with stihl,,left a bad taste all around,,,


----------



## Woodturner2 (Jun 1, 2006)

There really is no excuse for poor customer service, no matter what the product is. It seems that now days, some vendor's have no idea of the concept of customer service. That's too bad too. Perhaps you could email Stihl customer service directly and tell them of your plight. I have contacted them a few times, and they are prompt, and really do follow up with complaints. Good luck with whatever flavor saw you decide to go with!


----------



## paulpa (Jun 1, 2006)

thank you,and thanks for letting me vent,didn't mean to come onto this board ranting,but just thought people should know of a bad experience when making a choice of saws,thanks again


----------



## Finnbear (Jun 1, 2006)

Did you call Stihl or the dealer you bought the saw from? If you called Stihl then that was your first mistake. If you called the dealer you bought it from and they gave you the run-around then shame on them. One crappy dealer is NO reason to write off a whole company that produces some of the best saws money can buy. There are dozens of Stihl dealers near me (less than an hour away) but I will only deal with one of them because of their service. To be fair, you should expect your dealer to quickly fix the saw under warranty. If the first thing you told them was that you wanted a rebate then you immediately set yourself up to be disappointed and set them up to be on the defensive-not a good way to resolve a problem. They sold you a saw that ran when it left their shop. They have no way of knowing that the factory installed electrical part was going to fail nor should they expect it to fail since it was a new saw (we are talking about a new saw here aren't we?). If we're not talking about a new saw then you need to tell us the details of the deal to determine if the dealer treated you fairly.

As far as why would anyone buy this brand, ask the untold thousands of professional users who rely on them every day why they choose Stihl over any other brand. It is a rhetorical question as the answer is quite obvious.
Finnbear



paulpa said:


> went out and bought my first stihl yesterday and cut one tree before it would not start again no spark,called custemer service told them if they wated me to own a stihl i would need some kind of rebate,they told me i couldn't return the saw any way so your stuck with it drop it off at the shop and we'll see whats wrong,i bought this saw to cut wood not sit in the shop,called my credit card company and they said no problem payment will be stopped.my question is why would anyone buy this brand?OTHER THAN THE NAME,,,


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 1, 2006)

paulpa said:


> went out and bought my first stihl yesterday and cut one tree before it would not start again no spark,called custemer service told them if they wated me to own a stihl i would need some kind of rebate,they told me i couldn't return the saw any way so your stuck with it drop it off at the shop and we'll see whats wrong,i bought this saw to cut wood not sit in the shop,called my credit card company and they said no problem payment will be stopped.my question is why would anyone buy this brand?OTHER THAN THE NAME,,,



Yes, it sounds like you called the wrong people about your saw. You should have called the dealer. Better yet, taken it back since theres nothing they could have done for you over the phone. 

What good would it have been for you to get a rebate on a saw that doesnt run? So they send you some hush money, you still have a broken saw, something smells fishy there. Not to mention, if you just bought the saw, used it once, and it broke, theres no reason your dealer wouldnt either fix it, or simply give you a new saw, something about a 7 day use it and if you dont like it bring it back and swap for a different one comes to mind.

I think this is ole Sappy boy in disguise.


----------



## Finnbear (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, I thought I smelled sap too. 
Finnbear


----------



## paulpa (Jun 2, 2006)

thank you and your so right,i did make a mistake by trying to deal directly with stihl.i went to the dealer and they took care of me right away,i was cutting wood within a half hour ,and yes let me eat a little crow here,the saw runs like a bear,i guess i was a little frustrated trying to cut wood in 95 degree heat with a brand new saw that wouldn't run,,,,thanks for your help on this subject,to all that answered,,,,,,,


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 2, 2006)

paulpa said:


> thank you and your so right,i did make a mistake by trying to deal directly with stihl.i went to the dealer and they took care of me right away,i was cutting wood within a half hour ,and yes let me eat a little crow here,the saw runs like a bear,i guess i was a little frustrated trying to cut wood in 95 degree heat with a brand new saw that wouldn't run,,,,thanks for your help on this subject,to all that answered,,,,,,,



That doesn't sound like sap!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 2, 2006)

Woodturner2 said:


> Well, things happen to them all sometimes. I wouldn't judge Stihl a bad saw because a component failed. At least your saw is under warranty and should be repaired at no cost. I know how frustrating it can be though, I feel your pain!
> 
> I found the problem with my saw this morning. My 026 has a Walbro WT 493 carburetor, and the plastic barbed fitting that the fuel line connects to is cracked. As soon as I put the saw back together and fueled it up, I saw the leak at the fitting. Of course, the fitting is not sold seperately, as it is part of the Carb. body. So, it is either try to JB Weld it up and hope it holds, or order a new carburetor. I decided to do both. I have to cut for a couple of hours this weekend, so I cleaned up the area around the fitting and carb. body, and JB'd 'er good. I also ordered a new Carburetor that will be here next Tuesday, at about $67.00. At least I found the problem and can have it fixed like new in short order, without taking it to the dealer. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!




This info is probably a little late for you, but for any future readers of this post...

That little elbow is easily replaced... Just snaps on. I can pull one off an old carb if you like and post it to you. 

On the replacement carb, the best choice is to get the two screw carb like a WT426-1 etc..? You can get them direct from Walbro distributors for a lot less then from Stihl.


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 2, 2006)

Finnbear said:


> Yeah, I thought I smelled sap too.
> Finnbear



LOL! You all need to get your smellers fixed.

Why do you think that everyone who posts here with a crappy Stihl problem is "me"? What, you think there are no other problems in Stihl-land? Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! Dupes!!!...the lot of you!!!

I especially loved the part about having to buy an entire $65 carb for a $1 part. Nice. I'd be using the JBWeld too.


----------



## Woodturner2 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> On the replacement carb, the best choice is to get the two screw carb like a WT426-1 etc..? You can get them direct from Walbro distributors for a lot less then from Stihl.



I appreciate the offer for the fitting, but I have this one "welded" up and it is holding fine so far. I think it will get me thru the weekend cutting I have to do. I would be interested in another Walbro application that has both high and low speed adjustment screws. My 028 has high and low adjustability, and that is the way to go. Do you have any recommendations on where I can go about getting another model carb. for this 026 with both high and low adjustment needles? A part number would be very helpful too. Thanks again for all the help, it is very much appreciated!

(I did a bit of searching for the Walbro WT 426-1 you suggested, but came up empty?)


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 2, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> LOL! You all need to get your smellers fixed.
> 
> Why do you think that everyone who posts here with a crappy Stihl problem is "me"? What, you think there are no other problems in Stihl-land? Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! Dupes!!!...the lot of you!!!
> 
> I especially loved the part about having to buy an entire $65 carb for a $1 part. Nice. I'd be using the JBWeld too.



LOL...even after Lake said it is possible to replace the elbow.......


----------



## Finnbear (Jun 3, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> LOL...even after Lake said it is possible to replace the elbow.......


Maybe 'sap can't read?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Woodturner2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Finnbear said:


> Maybe 'sap can't read?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 4, 2006)

Woodturner2 said:


> I appreciate the offer for the fitting, but I have this one "welded" up and it is holding fine so far. I think it will get me thru the weekend cutting I have to do. I would be interested in another Walbro application that has both high and low speed adjustment screws. My 028 has high and low adjustability, and that is the way to go. Do you have any recommendations on where I can go about getting another model carb. for this 026 with both high and low adjustment needles? A part number would be very helpful too. Thanks again for all the help, it is very much appreciated!
> 
> (I did a bit of searching for the Walbro WT 426-1 you suggested, but came up empty?)




Try WT194-1. That one is even easier to get and is 100% adjustable (not just 15% like the 426). If you want one I can get it for you or find a used/rebuilt carb


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 4, 2006)

Finnbear said:


> Maybe 'sap can't read?:biggrinbounce2:




Hmmm, writes, but doesn't read... That explains a lot!

I just put an elbow on rbtree's Husky 357... same problem. 
Broke off and the part isn't "available' (except on the million old carbs lying around.


----------



## Woodturner2 (Jun 4, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Try WT194-1. That one is even easier to get and is 100% adjustable (not just 15% like the 426). If you want one I can get it for you or find a used/rebuilt carb



Thanks for the information! That sounds REALLY good. I will shoot you a PM and set something up for a carb. It is VERY MUCH appreciated!


----------



## coveredinsap (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh I can "read" just fine....but evidently you guys can't. Stihl won't sell you that little $1 part, you've got to buy the whole carb for $65.

The only reason Lake has the little part is because he's pulling it from old carbs himself and offering it for sale. Am I getting that right?

Nice try on the spin for Stihl, though.


----------



## WRW (Jun 4, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Oh I can "read" just fine....but evidently you guys can't. Stihl won't sell you that little $1 part, you've got to buy the whole carb for $65.
> 
> The only reason Lake has the little part is because he's pulling it from old carbs himself and offering it for sale. Am I getting that right?
> 
> Nice try on the spin for Stihl, though.




Confabulation and obfuscation. Stihl doesn't manufacture carburetors.


----------



## Finnbear (Jun 5, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Oh I can "read" just fine....but evidently you guys can't. Stihl won't sell you that little $1 part, you've got to buy the whole carb for $65.
> 
> The only reason Lake has the little part is because he's pulling it from old carbs himself and offering it for sale. Am I getting that right?
> 
> Nice try on the spin for Stihl, though.



Stihl might not sell the part but I'll bet your Walbro dealer will. Most any small engine shop has access to Walbro parts. Same deal as when you need a carb kit for a saw. You can buy a kit from the saw manufacturer through the saw dealer or by taking the carb numbers to most any small engine shop you can get that same kit.
Finnbear


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Oh I can "read" just fine....but evidently you guys can't. Stihl won't sell you that little $1 part, you've got to buy the whole carb for $65.
> 
> The only reason Lake has the little part is because he's pulling it from old carbs himself and offering it for sale. Am I getting that right?



You still have selective reading... Remember the part I mentioned about the 357?

You have to buy the whole carb whether you own a Husky, Stihl, Shindaiwa, Echo or anything else that uses the Walbro carb with that elbow.

Sappy, break yours off on the 455 and head back to your dealer for a replacement. As you are a special case, I'll gladly sell you the replacement part for $52, postage paid.

One small thing - it does require some moderate skill and patience to replace... It's definitely not designed to be replaced after manufacture, but it's possible.

I assume it's not sold simply for liability reasons.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Sap's messing up threads again*

As much a sap doesn't want to read it, Stihl sells every part for every carburetor they use, so long as it's available from the OEM manufacturer. The fuel elbow as used on the 393 and a host of other WT carbs is not available separate from the carb body on the WT series... From Stihl or Walbro.


Sappy, either contribute intelligently or back off. If all you want to do is jump on the "bash Stihl" bandwagon at every "opportunity" (most being completely baseless), you will just piss off everyone on AS again. This thread didn't need anything you said, or any of the responses to you. Maybe you don't get it, but asking questions and listening is quite different to using a hammer. You may not have noticed, but you've been given a little space to contribute. It won't last if you revert.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 5, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> As much a sap doesn't want to read it, Stihl sells every part for every carburetor they use, so long as it's available from the OEM manufacturer. The fuel elbow as used on the 393 and a host of other WT carbs is not available separate from the carb body on the WT series... From Stihl or Walbro.
> 
> 
> Sappy, either contribute intelligently or back off. If all you want to do is jump on the "bash Stihl" bandwagon at every "opportunity" (most being completely baseless), you will just piss off everyone on AS again. This thread didn't need anything you said, or any of the responses to you. Maybe you don't get it, but asking questions and listening is quite different to using a hammer. You may not have noticed, but you've been given a little space to contribute. It won't last if you revert.



Andy he will stop at nothing to get his 2cent's in.....Good informative post ..


----------



## rbtree (Jun 5, 2006)

Soooooooo, sap...maybe next time you'll bite your tongue and keep quiet for a while. Now, if you'll admit you jumped in where you didn't belong..and were wrong...again, you might just gain back a positive point. putting you one negative point closer to zeropoint....

Many thanks to ya, Andy for saving me beaucoup bucks for another carb.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 5, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Oh I can "read" just fine....but evidently you guys can't. Stihl won't sell you that little $1 part, you've got to buy the whole carb for $65.
> 
> The only reason Lake has the little part is because he's pulling it from old carbs himself and offering it for sale. Am I getting that right?
> 
> Nice try on the spin for Stihl, though.



Sap I see you had your hopes high in this thread but unfortantly the dealer took care of the one saw and the other one, the one with the carb, made by Walbro, not Stihl, was at fault on the other one. Durn Sap isn't it hell to think see there, see there only to find out oooooooops, spoke too soon. You do have to buy the whole carb to get that elbow, its part of the carb body, not a screw in part. Have to do it for Husky too in order to get that elbow fixed, durn, what a bummer, the nerve of these saw outfits huh Sap, terrible. However looking on the bright neither one of those two saws went in the dumpster, they were worth fixing and got fixed, more than I can say for some......


----------



## manual (Jun 5, 2006)

THALL10326 said:


> Sap I see you had your hopes high in this thread . However looking on the bright neither one of those two saws went in the dumpster, they were worth fixing and got fixed, more than I can say for some......



Poulan, Poulan, Poulan's :rockn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2006)

manual said:


> Poulan, Poulan, Poulan's :rockn:




Same Carb! (many models)


----------



## smithie55 (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a cause for fuel leakage that hasn't been addressed here yet.
It could be the tank vent.
If you pull off the air breather cover you will see a vent that sticks out of the top of the fuel tank.
I have currently bought 2 used Stihl saws and the tank vent has been leaky on both of them, there is an O-ring that goes bad.
They are replaceable and can be bought at your local Stihl dealership.
I really like the Stihl saws, I have become very partial to them.
Good luck and don't give up on your Stihl.
They are Stihl the one!


----------



## swikil (Sep 9, 2012)

*Grommet for 026 H-L adjustment access*

I'm in the process of swapping out the Carb on my 026. L-LA adjust only WT-493A for a Wt-194. Now I just need the Rubber Grommet for the H and L screws. and a new elbow for the 493A, It's cracked on the seam.

Anybody have an Extra?

Best.


----------



## gemniii (Sep 9, 2012)

swikil said:


> I'm in the process of swapping out the Carb on my 026. L-LA adjust only WT-493A for a Wt-194. Now I just need the Rubber Grommet for the H and L screws. and a new elbow for the 493A, It's cracked on the seam.
> 
> Anybody have an Extra?
> 
> Best.


Is there any reason why you resurrected a 6 year old thread to ask that in the Milling forum?

Try the main chainsaw forum.


----------



## swikil (Sep 10, 2012)

gemniii said:


> Is there any reason why you resurrected a 6 year old thread to ask that in the Milling forum?
> 
> Try the main chainsaw forum.





Yes, I had a question and this is the Topic that was Located.

Have a nice day


----------

